# New tool from Beall



## tnilmerl (Jan 23, 2006)

Been trying to engineer a milling tool at home.  Now Beall has done it.  I know what my next tool purchase is going to be.

http://www.bealltool.com/lathewiz.htm


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't think they are available....After the last batch has sold I don't think Mr. Beall will be making any more...and a little birdie told me the last one had sold. Maybe Tangboy can find out from Mr. Beall when he calls in his next order.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by tnilmerl_
> <br />Been trying to engineer a milling tool at home.  Now Beall has done it.  I know what my next tool purchase is going to be.
> 
> http://www.bealltool.com/lathewiz.htm


----------



## tnilmerl (Jan 23, 2006)

Rats!  Went to website and its says that that item is a call only item.  Called, no answer.  Prospects don't look good.

Woodcraft used to sell a miniature mill-lathe assembly call a 'pen mill'.  Website is now defunct.  Shame.  Was a very solidly, well-built machine.  Essentially a tiny lathe-mill without a moter assembly.  You could attach a Dremel-like device to perform the motorized milling operations, and get some intricate flutes, spirals, etc.  Too pricey, however.  For about the same price, you could buy a complete sherline or taig milling system.


----------



## vick (Jan 23, 2006)

http://legacywoodworking.com/products.cfm?product=36

Not sure what your price range is.  This is to steep for me, but saw Anthony use it and it seemed to perform great.  If you are interested I would recomend shooting a msg to Anthony to get his opinion.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 23, 2006)

I looked into that for someone else months ago.  Mr. Beall is no longer making them.  He said he's getting old, and they are too much hassle and don't sell that well.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 23, 2006)

It was called the MillLathe, I have the complete set up and there is one for sale in our classified section...It was posted sometime during the holidays. The guy bought it this past year...found it a a woodcraft somewhere...I had thought they were all sold...said he paid $800+ for it and wanted $500.  I got mine for MUCH less. The ornamental mill Anthony has is a Legacy Ornamental Mill...the smallest one they make....http://legacywoodworking.com/
Do a good turn daily!
Don





> _Originally posted by tnilmerl_
> <br />Rats!  Went to website and its says that that item is a call only item.  Called, no answer.  Prospects don't look good.
> 
> Woodcraft used to sell a miniature mill-lathe assembly call a 'pen mill'.  Website is now defunct.  Shame.  Was a very solidly, well-built machine.  Essentially a tiny lathe-mill without a moter assembly.  You could attach a Dremel-like device to perform the motorized milling operations, and get some intricate flutes, spirals, etc.  Too pricey, however.  For about the same price, you could buy a complete sherline or taig milling system.


----------



## tnilmerl (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the correction.  Must've been a brain freeze.  Woodcraft by my house still has one without all the accessories.  About $500.  Still lust over when I go in.  Have read the manual front to back.  All the real fancy operations require additional attachments, driving up the cost.  And my store doesn't have any.  I guess I could call around the state and see which pieces are still in the various stores inventory.  But the legacy tool (above) looks more affordable.  It just that I already have a top-flight dremel with loads of bits.  Too bad its not Christmas year round.  My wish list is always bigger the my pocketbook....


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 23, 2006)

The dremmel tool is not quite powerful enough and will not hold a 1/4" router bit. I moved up to the Foredom tool with the 44T handset...actually I use the HF knowck off of the Foredom tool and the foredom 44T handset works fine. 
Your local woodcraft can get online and check the inventory of other stores. But you don't want to pay full price for a discontinued tool. I have the entire set up...the mill lathe and all of the extra kits and have less than $300 in it and I know on guy who got it all for $100. Good luck.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by tnilmerl_
> <br />Thanks for the correction.  Must've been a brain freeze.  Woodcraft by my house still has one without all the accessories.  About $500.  Still lust over when I go in.  Have read the manual front to back.  All the real fancy operations require additional attachments, driving up the cost.  And my store doesn't have any.  I guess I could call around the state and see which pieces are still in the various stores inventory.  But the legacy tool (above) looks more affordable.  It just that I already have a top-flight dremel with loads of bits.  Too bad its not Christmas year round.  My wish list is always bigger the my pocketbook....


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 23, 2006)

The millLathe's rubber bands have a tendency to slip.  The slipping can be minimized, but never totally eliminated.  When slipping occurs the last cut will not meet up with the first cut, resulting in essentially a ruined pen when the slipping is severe enough under certain configurations.  Geared and sprocket designs are better in so far as slip-free spiral cutting is concerned.

I think the $500 asking price is ridiculous for a discontinued machine with no support, especially considering the slipping flaw.

Steve


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 23, 2006)

I can't believe the guy paid full price for it. The kits I had to buy to complete my set I got for 75% off or more. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> <br />I think the $500 asking price is ridiculous for a discontinued machine with no support, especially considering the slipping flaw.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 24, 2006)

If you can't buy one, why not build one?  The concept behind these spiral cutting machines is not rocket science.  Someone with rudimentary machining capabililty should be able to build one.  It's basically just a lead screw with an indexing plate, along with a few gears to synchronize the linear lead screw motion with the rotational motion.  Unfortunately from the point of view of these manufacturers, there doesn't seem to be a decent market for these machines to make it worth their while.

The only affordable commercial spiral machine left on the market now is Legacy's Model 200.  It's solidly built, but has a singular flaw that it can not cut an octagon, or 8-sided spirals.  6 and 12 sides it can handle, but not 8.  I'm sure this can be modified to cut 8 sides without too much hassle.  Its pitch length also comes in only 1 size, which is not a big flaw because the standard pitch cuts the best looking slow spirals anyway.

Steve




> _Originally posted by tnilmerl_
> <br />Rats!  Went to website and its says that that item is a call only item.  Called, no answer.  Prospects don't look good.
> 
> Woodcraft used to sell a miniature mill-lathe assembly call a 'pen mill'.  Website is now defunct.  Shame.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a complete Beall LatheWiz milling set-up for a JET mini or Delta Midi, including the spiraling gears, Dremel mounting plate and Guilloche attachment, new in the box and never used. I'm ashamed to say that I bought it over a year ago and just never got around to doing anything with it. Anyway, its available to a good home...send me an email if you're interested.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 24, 2006)

> Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg[/i]
> <br />If you can't buy one, why not build one?


On the 'One of these days' project list.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 24, 2006)

SOLD...



> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> <br />I have a complete Beall LatheWiz milling set-up for a JET mini or Delta Midi, including the spiraling gears, Dremel mounting plate and Guilloche attachment, new in the box and never used. I'm ashamed to say that I bought it over a year ago and just never got around to doing anything with it. Anyway, its available to a good home...send me an email if you're interested.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> 
> The only affordable commercial spiral machine left on the market now is Legacy's Model 200.
> 
> Steve



I do not think the thousands of minilathe owners and minilathe owners to be would totally agree with this observation.  Mine was less than $300.00 and I have made 4, 5, 6, 8, and 12 sided pens with flats and flutes along with spirals down to one tpi.  Research will show that other options are available as well.

Chuckie


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 25, 2006)

I may be mistaken, but I don't think a typical mini metal lathe can cut slow 3" pitch spirals.  Because slow spirals tend to look more pretty than busy spirals, the dedicated spiral cutting machines are designed with slow spiral rates in mind.  Some of them can cut 1.5", 2", or even 3" slow spirals.  

Steve



> I do not think the thousands of minilathe owners and minilathe owners to be would totally agree with this observation.  Mine was less than $300.00 and I have made 4, 5, 6, 8, and 12 sided pens with flats and flutes along with spirals down to one tpi.
> Chuckie


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> 
> The only affordable commercial spiral machine left on the market now is Legacy's Model 200.
> 
> Steve





> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> <br /> 2", or even 3" slow spirals.
> 
> Steve



Affordable being the key word.

Chuckie


----------

